# Im Gunna Try One More Time



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

I asked few times, never really got much out of it. A) what is this. I googled it and read a little about white bumps on golfdish which I assume is the same, and tells me do water changes and stuff. I just wanna know exactly what it is, what it came from....can it be cured, bc it does go away after a few days, but he scratches it quite often on my output hose. So much so he knocks it off the glass (with 2 rubber suckers) B) what would u guys do? I noticed it after I cleaned out my 2260 eheim. Any experience anyone?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I didnt catch your old post about this infection/parasite. My rhom scratched quite a bit when i first got him, after medicating him with Paraguard he hasnt since. Hope this helps Bud


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

How about posting a pic so we can try and figure out what you're dealing with?


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

I can't upload anything from my phone. Id like to post pics of all my setups. One day, maybe ill buy a sim card, and go to the library and upload there...iunno. my phone camera wouldn't show it..terrible quality. ill try and figure sum out asap


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

is it ich, you might have killed too many BB when cleaning your eheim


----------

